# Any point throw levers that squirrels wont eat ?



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I am tired of feeding the squirrels my Tenmille point levers #AG135. Any others out there but with no plastic ? Please do not suggest making them, I'm not good at such things. 

Thanks.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The all-brass SW-GT ground throw from Sunset Valley should stop them. 

Larry


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Steve S. - Your basic problem is that most, if not all, new plastics are soy based not petroleum. To the squirrels it smells like food.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just saw that Peco makes an *all-brass switch throw* as well.

Later,

K


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. If I do decide to just keep feeding the little rascals does anybody know of anyone on this side of the pond that has the Tenmille AG135's ? Switchcrafter's is who I have been getting them from but they are closing.

Fascinating info on how much of the plastics now are soy based. Makes sense.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve;

This may or may not be helpful, but thought I should "run it up the flagpole." Many years ago, one of our cats needed a dressing on one of his front paws. He just would not leave that dressing alone, kept trying to chew it off. I called our vet and asked what to do. He said, "Put Tobasco sauce on it; he'll leave it alone." I did and the chewing stopped.

Now, Tobasco sauce is relatively inexpensive. Inexpensive enough so that even if you have to reapply it after a rain, one bottle should still last you a season. AND perhaps after one taste, the squirrels will tell all their little friends. "Those things burn like fire!! Stay away from them!"

My $0.02,
David Meashey


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have to replace the plastic ties every 3 to 4 years, as the squirrels them too.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
I had 8 pairs of pot metal wheel stops on the ends of the branch lines of my layout. The squirrels at all 16 plus their replacements. They also chewed several of my brass Sunset Valley switch levers causing me to replace a few that were too damaged to continue operating. Not being plastic may not solve your problem, but it's a start. Strange little critters.


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe you should start squirrel hunting as a second hobby.

Had trouble with cats in my backyard, bought a trap, it was fun. The animal shelter was glad to take them.

Steve


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

A squirrel's incisors grow throughout its entire lifespan. They have to keep gnawing on stuff to keep those teeth worn down. I had a squirrel gnaw on a lead alloy pack donkey figure. It probably died of lead poisoning (& not the kind from ammunition!). This is why you may want to make stuff taste bad, as that will deter them. The stuff sold to make toddlers stop sucking their thumbs would probably also work, but I'd be willing to bet that it costs more than Tobasco sauce.

Just FYI,
David Meashey


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a number of products to repel animals from our civilized pursuits. To keep deer from eating roses there's mountain lion urine. It works really well. (I'm not suggesting any personal behavior.) Various products are sold at nurseries, livestock/feed stores, big box home stores, etc. Or your local pest control might know what repellant to use.

There might also be a live solution. A variety of dog breeds instinctively hunt small rodents. Small, very fast with a really loud bark seem to be favorites. Squirrel hunting is still an active sport or hobby in many parts of the country. A Jack Russel Terrier is a top choice. Maybe you could rent one.

Field & Stream: The Best Breeds and Tactics for Squirrel Hunting With Dogs
http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/2015/11/treed-talk-the-best-breeds-and-tactics-for-squirrel-hunting-with-dogs

SQUIRREL HUNTING DOGS: 10 MOST POPULAR BREEDS
http://dogsaholic.com/breeds/info/squirrel-hunting-dogs.html









Maybe there's a kernel of an idea in the photo. Put a bounty on the squircles and hire the local kids. The kids will love you, their parents may come after you, but the squirrels will be gone. Tell the parents you're supporting the kids' college funds.

Good Luck.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Squirrels have never bothered my older LGB(West Germany production) track and ties. I have seen them on the layout in person. I know the older ties are made with BASF Luran S plastic, like most of the rest of that era of LGB trains were for UV resistance. Not sure what they use now or what others use for thier ties. I would say your money is better spent on slowly upgrading to brass ground throws to stop the feeding issue. Espically if your source on this side of the pond is going away. Just my 2 cents. Mike


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

A Daisy BB gun and my American Staffordshire Terrier do wonders to keep errant squirrels out of my yard and away from my track. The BB gun is old and therefore not powerful enough to kill, but when they get hit in the ass, it must sting enough to remember not to go to that old farts yard again, and when I'm not home, the dog is on squirrel duty, mostly just to scare the crap out of them and keep them on their toes, usually across the top of the fence.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I will try the Tobasco sauce.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Either I am very lucky, or the squirrels in my neighbor hood like me. I find half eaten acorns and other stuff they bring up on the track deck to eat, but they leave the track and throws alone. They do use my roof as an express way to go from the trees on one side to the trees on the other. poor neighbor has them constantly chewing into her attic.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

We ( my wife) has cats... many.. too many..., so no more squirrels, or mice, or snakes, etc.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So far, the squirrels have left my track and Bachmann switch machines alone, but they destroyed the Christmas/party lights I strung along the back fence. Somewhere in the neighborhood, there's a very well-lit nest.

Later,

K


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

That must've been your house on AFV with the Christmas light stealing squirrel, lol


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to train them to throw the switches for you.
Gerald.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

...There are the old "Patented Barrel Bolt" switch throws, but they are not trendy or expensive enough to be of interest to anyone these days...besides, horrors to some...you might have to make them yourselves...egads !!!
There are also the simple "Flat angle bracket switch throws", but again, I'd be insulting some people to suggest that they are dirt cheap, but you have to drill three holes, and actually assemble them with a few parts, besides bending a bit of wire to use them.
Then there is the ever popular "Safety Pin" spring arrangement...but they are way too inexpensive to suit most tastes these days, or as I was once told, right here on MLS, that they are only good for the smaller scales...
No; I'll sit back and be quiet, and let other "Perts under pressure" give out advice...
SMILE, PLEASE SMILE...this is supposed to be humour....!!!!

Oh; I forgot , and should have read the question more fully. several of these switch throws can be used at "Spring switches" by just using the correct tension springs...but then again; you might have to make those springs yourself out of some spring wire and a pair of pliers...pliers...oh, I guess lessons on their use are also in order...!!!!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw an add on one of the UK garden railway suppliers sites for all brass ground throws designed mostly for the Peco SM32 track but should work on any turnout. That would be my choice, even if having to purchase online from the UK. So far all wildlife have not bothered my LGB track and turnouts, all of which have the lighted lantern assemblies on them. Not to hijack, but hows the live steamer doing Mike Flea? Haven't seen you post much on it.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

ok, lightning blub of an idea. Put a wire screen over the switch throw as a cage to keep the squirrels out. Now that I got you laughing listen up.

First, dig a small pit under the throw maybe 4-6" sq/dia., couple inches deep. Bend the screen into a basket shape to the depth of the pit and couple inches above so the throw clears underneath the screen. So if the pit is 3" deep and the throw needs 2" to move freely under the screen the depth of the basket is 5"

Mix up some plaster or model cement something that will dry/cure hard. Pour the mixture in the pit to fill the hole but leaves small space under the throw. Place the screen basket over the throw and push the basket in pit so it's in the pour to the bottom of the pit. Let pour cure/harden. Cover with some dirt. 

I think you see the madness. The purpose is to drive the squirrels nuts trying to get through the screen to the plastic throw but the cage and base can't be pulled out. So the screen needs to be robust - might have to experiment to find the right weight/gauge screen. 

How to get the cage off if you want to move the switch. Before you insert the cage make a cut in the middle of 2 sides opposite each other. To get the cage off crack/break with a hammer the base at the screen cuts and bend the cage up like two wings to clear the throw.

Some will say the squirrel will chew through the screen. Ok I'll grant you maybe it will but while the squirrel is busy chewing it will give you a chance to aim dead on and get a clear shot at the squirrel. So the cage gives 2 benefits; either the cage stops the squirrel or a bullet will.  And you've proven to yourself you're smarter than the squirrel.

Good hunting.  

Oh, how do you throw the throw. Tie/wrap a ~6" length of wire on the throw arm/lever - wire long enough to feed through the cage screen leaving 2-3" free outside the cage. Feed the wire through the sides of the cage. Now you pull the wire left-right to throw the switch. If your switch throw doesn't work this way, you're on your own for this part. I'm sure you'll figure out something creative. 

How did I ever come up with something this ingenious? Starring out the window on a beautiful bright summer California day looking at a welded graduated wire vineyard fence. watching the little quail trying to get through the smaller openings at the bottom of the wire. (Graduated wire: small opening at the bottom (to keep rodents out) increasing the opening size going up to the top of the wire.)


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Fr.Fred said:


> ...There are the old "Patented Barrel Bolt" switch throws, but they are not trendy or expensive enough to be of interest to anyone these days...besides, horrors to some...you might have to make them yourselves...egads !!!
> There are also the simple "Flat angle bracket switch throws", but again, I'd be insulting some people to suggest that they are dirt cheap, but you have to drill three holes, and actually assemble them with a few parts, besides bending a bit of wire to use them.
> Then there is the ever popular "Safety Pin" spring arrangement...but they are way too inexpensive to suit most tastes these days, or as I was once told, right here on MLS, that they are only good for the smaller scales...
> No; I'll sit back and be quiet, and let other "Perts under pressure" give out advice...
> ...


Here are pics of the set up used on the extensive railroad in Fr. Fred;s back yard.

http://ovgrs.org/track/switch-throws/


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

if the levers are big enough when you throw them-the material does not matter! Cheers!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

steamboatmodel said:


> You need to train them to throw the switches for you.
> Gerald.



*Now that's good......................LOL*


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I have dogs and they keep the squirrels away. If a squirrel forgets my Rat Terrier takes care of it. I have disposed of a lot of dead squirrels.


----------

